# The travails of Loki



## centaura57 (Jul 7, 2014)

My birthday was in late June. A friend bought me a betta and he came with his own flower vase (okay, that's what it looked like to me) that holds 1/2 gallon with a tall pink plastic plant for decoration, a water conditioner and a little canister of food. I'm sure glad that friend isn't on this forum! lol

I changed the water every weekend, but I couldn't stand the idea of no filtration, no real plants and PINK?!?!?! Anyone who knows me knows I like as natural as I can afford and PINK PLASTIC? Ugh! So anyway, I first bought him a little white ceramic cave with about 4 holes in it. He seemed to like that so then I bought a grey speckled 2-hole cave and he seemed pretty happy. I wasn't happy though. So I did a little more reading (before finding this forum) about a single Betta male and keeping it healthy. I found a square 3-gal tank that included a filter and light, so I bought it.

When it arrived, I went out and bought a _decent-looking_ silk plant for it, and some grey/tan gravel. I went out in the yard, got about 1" worth of soil for substrate, found 3-4 rocks and a great little weathered tree knot/driftwood, boiled them and put them in there too. I used water from my Zero Water Filter because that water has NO ppm of anything - I liked that idea. Bought a water heater and keeping the water at 79-80 and added 3 ghost shrimp.

Yesterday, I got it all set up with what little I had and put Loki in the tank (I did use some product that is supposed to make it so your fish can be added immediately) What does Loki do? Flash at everything! lol Chase the shrimp but hasn't yet eaten them. I didn't like that part so off I go to the pet store again, this time for some live plants for cover. Little did I know how some of that stuff breaks into tiny pieces and REALLY makes the tank look murky. So after about 4 hours I check all the parameters and everything is looking good, ppm are now up to about 150 though.

Hoping tomorrow the cloudiness is gone and Loki is still happy. He seems to be so far. I also ordered 6 red cherry shrimp (mainly cause it's a serious eye strain to see those little ghost shrimp!) that won't be here until next week.

After everything settles in and I can take the string off the moss tied to the driftwood, I'll get some pictures and post them. Right now I'm fighting myself to NOT GET a 10 g tank and some glofish! I could shoot my friend!!! lol

Never mind, I have to show off my little boy and his new home soon as I figure out how to post a pic! I'll just have to post a new one once the water clears up! lol


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful! Your sure lucky your friend brought him to you <3 I would snatch him up in less than a second... And I'm kinda like you if there are fake or artificial plants then I will obviously hate the tank haha live aquatic plants are the real deal for me!


----------



## centaura57 (Jul 7, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Beautiful! Your sure lucky your friend brought him to you <3 I would snatch him up in less than a second... And I'm kinda like you if there are fake or artificial plants then I will obviously hate the tank haha live aquatic plants are the real deal for me!


Thank you, litelboyblu!!! I spent 5 x more on giving him a home than my friend did for him and his needs....that's where she's in trouble!! lol But at least Loki will have a normal life now and not die on me within a few months. He's too pretty and too interesting to watch to let that happen to him (or any fish for that matter). The darn ghost shrimp are nowhere to be found now that they have a ton of cover - can't say as I blame them!!! hahahaha!


----------



## centaura57 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hopefully I'll be able to get these journal notes down to Week 1, Week 2, etc. but right now everything is in flux and I need to be able to look back on where we were and where we are going next. So glad there is a journal section!

Day 2: This morning the log lost its anchor and I had to redo it. After that I left the tank alone for a few hours, come back to check on the ppm again (because it is still murky). Nothing new there BUT....*there is a Loki BUBBLE NEST - YAY!!!!! My baby is happy with his new digs!!!! * And I was able to view all 3 ghost shrimp so they're still hanging in. I'm going to give the tank until Sunday and if it's still murky I may do a 50% water change. If it stays murky after that, then maybe I need a stronger filter. I dunno.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Bubble nest! Yippee! Unfortunately my hm male doesn't like to build them haha


----------



## centaura57 (Jul 7, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Bubble nest! Yippee! Unfortunately my hm male doesn't like to build them haha


Loki thinks his reflection on the tank walls is another male, so he's constantly running up fast, flashing and then swishing out and back again for more bubbles. It's really funny to watch! He's become very....territorial in his new digs. lol


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha I just love how they get so territorial and then flare at everything they see in sight  that is what my males do lol


----------



## centaura57 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Devilishly happy Loki*

Loki's bubble nest is taking over a quarter of the tank surface! He's one very busy boy!! I have 8 ghost shrimp in the tank with him and his interest is limited to chasing. Once he gets up to them, he abruptly turns and goes about his business elsewhere - little prankster! lol 

This morning I found a molted shell. That's a good thing! Probably should have left it in there for the shrimp to eat, but took it out so I could examine it and make sure it's really just a molted shell and Loki hadn't changed his mind and decided the shrimp were food.

Now for a pick of the tank with a clearer view:


----------



## centaura57 (Jul 7, 2014)

Guess I should list tank parameters for today too, huh?

Nitrate: 0
Nitrite: 0
GH: 75
KH 80
pH: 7.5
Chlorine: 0
Chloramine: 0

Overall ppm: 150


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

lol, that's one heck of a bubble nest!


----------



## centaura57 (Jul 7, 2014)

hrutan said:


> lol, that's one heck of a bubble nest!


HAHAHAHA! I know, right?!?!?!? Does that mean he is *DESPERATE* for a female????


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hehe, one of mine was only making his bubble nest while my back was turned. When I'd look at him, he'd just be peering back at me all innocent-like.

_"I want babies. I can't let her know that I want babies."_

He shall remain forever unfulfilled. Don't worry, your fish's emotional health is not in any danger. He'll be just fine without a lady love. Breeding is super stressful, anyway.


----------



## centaura57 (Jul 7, 2014)

hrutan said:


> Hehe, one of mine was only making his bubble nest while my back was turned. When I'd look at him, he'd just be peering back at me all innocent-like.
> 
> _"I want babies. I can't let her know that I want babies."_
> 
> He shall remain forever unfulfilled. Don't worry, your fish's emotional health is not in any danger. He'll be just fine without a lady love. Breeding is super stressful, anyway.


THAT'S good to know!!! Every time I mess with the tank (which is almost daily at this point), I inadvertently destroy those nests. One time he had about the same size going in 2 corners. That made me feel so sorry for him! lol


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol well you two are sure lucky my hm boy won't even dare make a nest LOL


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Loki is looking quite content! 

My VT, Merlin, used to make bubble nests, but now he doesn't even bother, even with my female betta, Molly, next-door.


----------



## centaura57 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

And apparently there are quite a few trouble makers going by the name of Loki! lol


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I was just thinking...if you want to preserve the nest, you can try gently scooping it into a styrofoam cup and then releasing it after the water change. I don't bother, since they'll just build another nest later, but it does make me feel guilty sometimes to destroy a masterpiece.


----------



## centaura57 (Jul 7, 2014)

lol hrutan!!!! That's exactly how I feel but the tank is only 3 weeks old and it's still a work in progress - not much though at this point, probably just some background plants behind the driftwood although every time I do it, the tank looks like a tornado hit it for a few hours!


----------



## centaura57 (Jul 7, 2014)

Had to change things up. Loki lets his food float away, so I had to get a floating feeding ring. And the water inside the ring is apparently silent enough that he sees himself clearly - he hasn't quit flashing since I put it in a couple of hours ago! Even when he ate from it, he still kept flashing! lololol!

Took out the grey hideout and put in a cube with smaller holes for the shrimp to get into it but Loki can't. Now they have a safe house. 

Hoping these changes make a world of difference in Loki's tank.


----------

